# Serum: Donor Number or Sibling Registry?



## Brookie (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone

We have an appt with Serum in Athens next month.  After ages deliberating over UK or Athens, I *think* we have made the right decision but jut wanted to check if anyone knows if donor numbers (i.e. a unique identifying reference number for each donor) exist and are available or if there is a donor sibling registry for Serum? I know the donor is anonymous and identifying information is not available but wondered if there might be a way for siblings to contact each other if they were registered on a donor sibling site.

Hope that makes sense!

Thanks
Brookie


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Brookie
If contact between siblings is important to you (and more importantly if you want this possibility as a choice for your child) then a UK donor would be a better bet for you.  You should ask Serum directly about the availability of donor numbers and the possibility of sibling contact via a register, but to my knowledge donor numbers are not available outside of the US and the only donor sibling registry for current donors/recipients is held privately in the US.  This is the DSR (Donor Sibling Registry) run by Wendy Kramer.  It is open to donors, recipients and donor conceived adults from around the world but inevitably focuses on US conceptions or conceptions with US sperm donors abroad.

As you probably know from other postings on FF, UK egg donors are much more widely available these days, several clinics, including the very popular CARE and LWC groups, having no/or very short waiting lists.
Olivia


----------



## Brookie (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Olivia

Many thanks for your reply. Sibling contact is something that occurred to me from reading other posts here (especially the very helpful "Telling" thread) and the fact that donor conceived children have more interest in finding siblings than finding the donors. It's impossible to anticipate what a donor conceived child will want to do, but I guess making sure they have the option is the best way forward. I'll have a chat with Penny at Serum.

Brookie


----------

